# Emergency leave from work help.



## dave626 (Sep 2, 2012)

I have had a phone call from mother who is 80 and she is unwell. 
She is in the uk and I'm in nz with wife and daughter 
My sister has booked a ticket for 2 weeks away. 
I am currently employed and don't know how to approach my boss in fear of losing my job. 
I was wondering they can hold my job open until I come back 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dave626 (Sep 2, 2012)

My sister has booked the tickets for a month.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

nz, being New Zealand? Last I heard they don't have a family emergency leave, can you get approval from your employer if its a month out?


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Holidays and leave
Most employers would be understanding.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Holidays and leave
> Most employers would be understanding.


*Most self-respecting employers would be more than happy to help out! Just ask! 

But if they subsequently say, "No," then they're not really worth working for anyway, as their primary focus is on themselves and not on the people who keeps their livelihood going!!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

